# Seafood Boil and steaks



## dcecil

Had an awesome day today hangin out with family and cooking up some surf and turf.  Consisted of clams and oysters for appetizers steamed under a soaked gunny sack on the Blackstone griddle. Cleaned and soaked the clams and oysters in old bay and lemons.  Fired the griddle up on high and once it got hot tossed them on the griddle and then covered with the wet gunny sack.  Steamed for about 15 minutes and the appetizers were done
Cleaned






	

		
			
		

		
	
Soaking
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
out of the pot and going on the griddle
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
covered with wet gunny sack
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 taking a peek
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Time to enjoy, a little hot sauce and lemon
	

		
			
		

		
	










Now time for the steaks and the boil. Two T bones and four New York’s cooked on the Weber to about 120 and then transferred to the cast iron for sear and bitter bath.  
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
Now on to the boil, king crab, snow crab, shrimp, sausage, mini potato’s, onions, garlic,mushrooms,corn on the cob and old bay seasoning.   Onions, potato’s,lemons and seasoning.   Bring to boil and after about 10 minutes of boiling add sausage, 5 more minutes add mushrooms.  Another 5 minute add corn and about 5 minutes later add seafood.  As soon as the shrimp were pink pulled strainer and let sit for about two minutes and then into the house to dump it all and dig in
	

		
			
		

		
	


















	

		
			
		

		
	
 All in all it was a great day and the food was delicious.  Great family day to start off the new year.  Thanks for lookin


----------



## chilerelleno

Holey Schmoley!
What a grand turf-n-surf feast! 
Fantastic!
*LIKE!*


----------



## dcecil

chilerelleno said:


> Holey Schmoley!
> What a grand turf-n-surf feast!
> Fantastic!
> *LIKE!*


Thanks Chili, it was a good.


----------



## chilerelleno

I bet it was... (salivating hard)


----------



## dcecil

chilerelleno said:


> I bet it was... (salivating hard)


I was the same way when I saw the smokinVOLfan thread from last 4th of July.  He definitely inspired me.


----------



## HangtownSmoker

Wow! Nicely done Doug. A lot of happy (and full) folks in the south San Joaquin tonight.
Like!

-HS


----------



## redheelerdog

Oh man, that is one surf and turf extraordinaire!

You nailed that one Doug.

I was born and raised on the west coast and really miss the oysters and clams.


----------



## dcecil

HangtownSmoker said:


> Wow! Nicely done Doug. A lot of happy (and full) folks in the south San Joaquin tonight.
> Like!
> 
> -HS


Thanks HS, they were pretty happy.


----------



## dcecil

redheelerdog said:


> Oh man, that is one surf and turf extraordinaire!
> 
> You nailed that one Doug.
> 
> I was born and raised on the west coast and really miss the oysters and clams.


I appreciate the nice words.  That is definitely  a perk to living here for sure.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Looks great! 

Like

Scott


----------



## gmc2003

That looks freak'n fantastic Doug. I could belly up to that spread.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## phathead69

Nice spread. Never thought a picture would have me wanting seafood at 7 am.


----------



## SmokinAl

Wow Doug that is one fantastic looking meal!
Nice setup in your back yard too!!
Congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

Awesome Awesome Awesome. Dang man you didn't send out any invites if you did I missed mine. Oh well maybe the next time.
For sure that's was a great family gathering with great food.

Warren


----------



## dcecil

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Like
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott, 


gmc2003 said:


> That looks freak'n fantastic Doug. I could belly up to that spread.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks Chris, it was a great way to start the New Uear. 


phathead69 said:


> Nice spread. Never thought a picture would have me wanting seafood at 7 am.


Thanks phathead69, 


SmokinAl said:


> Wow Doug that is one fantastic looking meal!
> Nice setup in your back yard too!!
> Congrats on making the carousel!!
> Al


Thanks Al, someday I’ll have as many toys as you LoL.  Always an honor to have a ride on the carousel.  Thanks again


HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome Awesome Awesome. Dang man you didn't send out any invites if you did I missed mine. Oh well maybe the next time.
> For sure that's was a great family gathering with great food.
> 
> Warren


Warren, it was truly a great day, thank you so much for the kind words


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Glad it turned out good man! Everything looks great. You nailed it on the first time! Bet it won’t be your last though!

Love the gunny sack on the blackstone. Never thought of that and I am hoping to get a camp chef or blackstone griddle in the very near future


----------



## dcecil

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Glad it turned out good man! Everything looks great. You nailed it on the first time! Bet it won’t be your last though!
> 
> Love the gunny sack on the blackstone. Never thought of that and I am hoping to get a camp chef or blackstone griddle in the very near future


I literally just sent you a PM thanking for you thread in this cook.  You were helping in California yesterday and you had no idea lol. The gunny on the Blackstone worked well.  The one thing I would do different is warm the water for the gunny sack so it’s not a drastic temp change when the water hits the griddle.  You could probably shave five minutes off your cook.  I learned a couple other thing as well so message me when you get yours and I’ll share with you.  Thanks again dude.


----------



## tbrtt1

Majorly righteous! That is right up a Cajun boy’s ally.


----------



## dcecil

tbrtt1 said:


> Majorly righteous! That is right up a Cajun boy’s ally.


We were definitely feasting like we were in Louisiana last night LOL


----------



## tbrtt1

Look at my Avatar and just replace the crawfish with the crab and shrimp. Look familiar?


----------



## disco

Wow what a great meal and technique for the broil! Big like!


----------



## flatbroke

that there is Legit.  Nice job


----------



## dcecil

tbrtt1 said:


> Look at my Avatar and just replace the crawfish with the crab and shrimp. Look familiar?


Haha, looks very familiar LOL


----------



## dcecil

disco said:


> Wow what a great meal and technique for the broil! Big like!


Disco, always a pleasure to have you post a kind word on one of my threads.  Thank you


flatbroke said:


> that there is Legit.  Nice job


Flatbroke, Thanks brotha.  It was fun doing it


----------



## chopsaw

Looks good ! Nice use of the Blackstone .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

WOW! That really is one heck of a feast.  My mouth is watering over that.
And congrats on making the carousel.


----------



## illini40

Wow - that looks like an incredible spread. Nice work, and thanks for sharing!  

Just curious - how much time went into the spread?  I'm just really impressed with the whole cook and process.  Like!


----------



## dcecil

chopsaw said:


> Looks good ! Nice use of the Blackstone .


Thanks Chopsaw, I was a little nervous about it but it worked out great.


----------



## dcecil

illini40 said:


> Wow - that looks like an incredible spread. Nice work, and thanks for sharing!
> 
> Just curious - how much time went into the spread?  I'm just really impressed with the whole cook and process.  Like!


Thanks, the cook and prep is no more than an hr and a half tops.  The oyster and clam steam was about 10 minutes of cleaning and about 15 minutes on the griddle.  The boil, I probably had 15 minutes of prep and about 30 minutes of cook time.  Steaks were probably  20 minutes.  smokinVOLfan has a great time line in his thread.  I pretty much followed his thread to a T


----------



## dcecil

SecondHandSmoker said:


> WOW! That really is one heck of a feast.  My mouth is watering over that.
> And congrats on making the carousel.


Thanks secondHandsmoker, I appreciate the compliment for sure


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

dcecil said:


> Thanks secondHandsmoker, I appreciate the compliment for sure



You're very welcome.
I showed my wife the pics from your post and she was in awe.
She's SoCali girl from way back.  
So of course she loved seeing the pics and sends her congratulations too.


----------



## dcecil

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You're very welcome.
> I showed my wife the pics from your post and she was in awe.
> She's SoCali girl from way back.
> So of course she loved seeing the pics and sends her congratulations too.[/
> Tell her I said thank you and hopefully you are able to do this cook soon.  You will love it


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Thank you.
I know we'd love it.  We are surf and turf folks here too. 
I'll be sure to tell her Thank you on your behalf.


----------



## HalfSmoked

illini40 said:


> Wow - that looks like an incredible spread. Nice work, and thanks for sharing!
> 
> Just curious - how much time went into the spread?  I'm just really impressed with the whole cook and process.  Like!



The amount of time in my opinion is in material what counts is the time spent with family and friends. Just my $.02 

Warren


----------



## dcecil

HalfSmoked said:


> The amount of time in my opinion is in material what counts is the time spent with family and friends. Just my $.02
> 
> Warren


I agree Warren, and the time spent was worth every second


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

That is top notch all the way around!  Looks phenomenal!


----------



## dcecil

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is top notch all the way around!  Looks phenomenal!


Thank you for the like and the compliment.  It was a fun cook


----------



## RickNess

wow...when do we all get to come over?...that is an awesome looking feast


----------



## wbf610

Looks fantastic, nice job.


----------



## dcecil

RickNess said:


> wow...when do we all get to come over?...that is an awesome looking feast


Thanks Rick, I’ll let you know next time LOL


----------



## dcecil

wbf610 said:


> Looks fantastic, nice job.



Thanks wbtf610, I appreciate the compliment


----------



## forktender

DAMN!


----------



## dcecil

forktender said:


> DAMN!


LOL well said


----------



## ab canuck

Fantastic!!!! I am drooling and envious..... Definite Points...
Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## dcecil

Thanks ab, can’t wait to do it again


----------



## lovethemeats

What an awesome spread of food you have going there. Simply awesome. Big LIKE!!!


----------



## crazymoon

DC, I just saw this post and I'll I can say is WOW!!!!!! :) like


----------



## Bearcarver

crazymoon said:


> DC, I just saw this post and I'll I can say is WOW!!!!!! :) like



"Wow"???  That's exactly what I was gonna say!!---Thief!!!
Oh Well---Holy Shoot !!
Fantastic Doug!!
Sorry I'm so late!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## dcecil

crazymoon said:


> DC, I just saw this post and I'll I can say is WOW!!!!!! :) like


Thank you sir, I must admit it was one of my favorites.  Good family fun.  Thanks for the like


Bearcarver said:


> "Wow"???  That's exactly what I was gonna say!!---Thief!!!
> Oh Well---Holy Shoot !!
> Fantastic Doug!!
> Sorry I'm so late!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Bear Holy Shoot works just fine lol.  Thank you for the kind words.  Always a pleasure to have you say nice things about something I cooked up.


----------

